# Just in case...



## JamesD (Sep 17, 2006)

...you were wondering where I've been... I've been around, just busy.  Now, I've found that my Windows XP system isn't working properly.  It locks up after I try to start a program.  So, that means no scanner, which means no photograph posts from me.  Which is a shame, because I was planning to start processing and posting again.  Not sure when it'll get fixed... perhaps HP will release drivers for Linux support of this particular scanner soon.

I swear, from now on, I will not buy any hardware that requires Windows to run.  It's too much of a PITA.


----------



## terri (Sep 17, 2006)

Well, that bites.... :x 

And here I've been waiting to see some results of the lith film you've been wondering about. You got some awesome replies up there, and I am hoping you can get to it soon! 

Fix it, dood. No excuses! :mrgreen:


----------



## mysteryscribe (Sep 17, 2006)

Hey man

 I have tried linux a dozen times.  I cant ever make it work satisfactorily.  Xp is the same  for me... I run xp   98 and 95 all on the same computer with three hard drives.  I use 95 on the net now and guess what I haven't picked up any trash.  I wonder if all the trash has been geared to the newer systems now.


----------

